# Ambien (sleep med) helps ibs/chrones?



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

years ago i was almost perscribed by my gastro ambien, i never tried it but wondered if anyone has been perscribed to this and if there was any success? Im also a bad sleeper, prob because of my ibs... so if i could nail two birds with one stone that would be amazing.Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Poor quality sleep causes physical stress and that stress (just like mental or emotional stress) will likely make any health issue worse than it would otherwise be.It may be worth seeing if getting some help with the sleep problems will help make other things ease up a bit.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

While I agree with Mrs. M. that a drug free approach to sleep issues should always be of first consideration. I'm currently going through a bad spell of symptoms especially at night while trying to fall asleep. In the name of stability and patterns I've refilled my second bottle of Ambien. It has regulated my cycles and make the evening and mornings more comfortable. hatingIBS, where's the second "Bird"? IBS? I don't think it does anything for my IBS per say. Maybe give me good sleep..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't remember saying no one should ever take sleep medications. I do think that practicing good sleep hygiene is important for anyone with sleep problems even if you have to take medication to get a good nights sleep. Keeping on schedule rather than trying to catch up by sleeping all day on the weekends can only help. As can making sure a room is dark enough and quiet enough for good sleep. A lot of the things that will disrupt normal sleep aren't going to make drug assisted sleep go well, IMO, either.Poor sleep can be a trigger for some people's IBS, how much eliminating that physical stress helps will vary. If you find that the IBS tends to get worse when the sleep is really bad compared to when you sleep better it may help to get the sleep issue under control.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

You didn't. Sorry Mrs.M. In fact you kind-a say just what I said. I repeated you. Again Sorry for the miss interpretation.


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

Sleeping meds certainly help my IBS. I always feel much better the next day but don't take them every night cause of the risk of addiction. It's like with the med my gut actually sleeps in the night but without the med the crapmping and pain continues all night even if I am asleep, resulting in bad symptoms first thing in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you've hit the nail on the head John - sleeping tabbies do have a role but they are addictive and should be treated with the respect they deserve.Sue


----------

